# Product Critique Forum Idea



## Hopz (Mar 16, 2006)

I was thinking, I know- always dangerous, that maybe it would be fun to have a forum for us to critique, evaluate, recommend for or against consumer food products.

I was staring at the shelves of BBQ sauce, and was thinking- I wonder if that stuff is any good?
It would be cool to have a place where I could say- this product is great, or alternatively, suggest that that one does not live up to its advertising...

what do you think?


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2006)

I think that's an excellent idea, Hopz, as long as it doesn't get us in any trouble. If one of you has bought a product that is great, or really stinks, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2006)

not to be a party pooper, but can't we do that now in the appropriately related categories?
or are you suggesting a seperate category just for specific product evaluation?


----------



## Hopz (Mar 16, 2006)

I was thinking separate category/forum.
Don't see how telling the truth or opinion can be a problem.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree with Buckytom (amazing!). We have categories for everything already.

If we created a forum for product evaluations, then we'd need sub-fora for each category of products - sauces, knives, cookware, etc.


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2006)

I understand. I realize that you are right.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 16, 2006)

I love the idea! 

One thing I can't live without & highly recommend: Reynold's Wrap Release Non-Stick foil. If you haven't tried it yet, do yourself a favor.


----------



## Hopz (Mar 16, 2006)

I really think a special forum would be neat- but if you don't, that's ok with me. Especially if the search feature is universal. the only problem is users might not know there is a desire for product evaluations.

Last week we tried this Bertoli Pasta with shrimp and asparagus in a basil cream sauce. the flavor was good, but - a few more shrimp would have been good. They should have called it pasta with a (very) few shrimp.

etc.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 17, 2006)

Just use the advanced search feature and it will be fine. For example, you can search for "stand mixers" or "kitchen aid stand mixers" and then select to seach the thread titles only. That will narrow down your search parameters and you'll get every thread about stand mixers, and not every post about stand mixers.


----------



## amber (Mar 17, 2006)

It's a good idea to discuss products you've tried and the reasons you liked/disliked them, however I dont think there would be much activity in a separate forum solely devoted to product evaluations.


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2006)

Any sort of product review would fit under the categories we already have as they are not just for recipes. They are for any discussions based on that topic. 

For example, if you have a review on a food processor then that would go under the Cookware and Accessories forum. If you had a review on bottle of wine you just had then that would go under the Beverages and Wines forum.

When creating new forums we try to make sure that there will be enough traffic to justify it. Too many forums make a board hard to use and intimidates new users who are not used to posting in forums. I like the idea about reviews, but we simply just do not get enough posts of that nature to have a forum dedicated to it. If that ever changes though we will certainly re-evaluate at that point.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I agree with Buckytom (amazing!)


 
uh oh! it did get kinda cold out today, anyone see a red guy with a tail and horns around?


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 17, 2006)

Nope- just a few little guys in green suits!!
Happy St Patrick's Day!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

same to you, vicki q!


----------



## BigDog (Mar 17, 2006)

Creating specific forums for critiques of whatever (appliances, recipes, shows, etc.) I think is an open invitation for two things, trouble and increased need for moderation.

Regarding trouble, you've created a place for people to complain (yeah, critique, but you know some would complain) about whatever. You've also created a place that could create personal animocity (sp?) because So and So gave a bad review/critique of a product Somebody Else owns and loves to use. Somebody Else then responds to So and So which could quickly lead to negative public communication. Granted we should all be maature enough not to do this, but the best step to avoid it is to not provide the opportunity.

As for the need for moderation increasing for said forum suggestion, the latter part of the previous paragraph demonstrates where the need would come. I know that the forum software has been programmed for foul language editing, but there are ways around that without actually spelling the foul word.

Spawning from GB's post, such topics could be discussed in the current forums. Doing so would still run some risk of animocity within the topic, but being part of a larger, more general forum not specifically described as being for critiques would not draw those just looking to badmouth something or someone. The integrity of the forum remains stronger. The fewer "invites" of sensitive topics the less likely to have to deal with sensitive topics.

This comes from about 6 years of moderation experience at various levels for a few different forums, from psudeo public to completely private. One forum I moderate at still today is running into a similar problem (not a cooking forum), people asking or critiquing things that ought not be asked or critiqued publicly, and arguably in the realm of the forum subject matter.

I concur with GB. Not that I need to or that the staff is concerned that i concur or not, but simply my experience and my two cents.


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> I concur with GB. Not that I need to or that the staff is concerned that i concur or not


Actually we are concerned with what you think, all of you. The staff here makes sure the site runs like a well oiled machine, but we look to all of you to help this site evolve and change. A lot of forums have been added because of members bringing it up. We obviously can't add every forum that is suggested, but we do want the members to play an active role in determining what this site is and what it will become


----------



## BigDog (Mar 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Actually we are concerned with what you think, all of you. The staff here makes sure the site runs like a well oiled machine, but we look to all of you to help this site evolve and change. A lot of forums have been added because of members bringing it up. We obviously can't add every forum that is suggested, but we do want the members to play an active role in determining what this site is and what it will become


 
It is nice to know that the staff is concern with what the members think and feel. I've known those that don't, and it is sad.

The staff here is great, from the top down. I'm really glad I found DC. I've learned a ton, and hope I have shared some good input too. Everyone, including members, keep up the good work!


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2006)

This site is great because of every single person here. I think our site is unique in that we all respect each other, new and old alike. We may not always agree with each other, but we can agree to disagree like adults. I have been on many other sites where you just don't see that. Everyone at DC deserves a big pat on the back for that!


----------



## Hopz (Mar 17, 2006)

Since I made the original proposal I will comment again.

 Look, I'm the new guy here. I came because I love to cook and I love to learn. I realize I learn a lot by listening to others, and frankly, I enjoy beeing able to contribute to others.

If you don't think your crowd can handle feedback on products, fine, you guys know them better than I do at this point. No problem.

I will post my thoughts- criticizims as well as praises, in the subject matter forum appropriate. Perhaps others will see the value of that and chip in.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 17, 2006)

ok ok go ahead and throw tomatoes at me... but I think it would be a GREAT idea.. because I have purchased so many products.. and only ended up throwing it away because it was icky! So, I have wasted lots of money "trying" a product.
I would hope that we are adult enough to respect somebody's opinion about a product.. but make the decision on our own, whether we want to buy the product or not.. I can't imagine we being adults that there would be bad language about somebody trying to help another... with their " opinion" ok ok standing in the corner .. goo ahead and throw them tomatoes  LOL


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2006)

We already do a lot of product evaluations based on requests for information from members who are thinking of buying certain products.  Check out the knife, cookware and other topics.  

We've also had evaluations of potato chips, hot sauces, etc.

I am all for product evaluations on this site.  The only issue in this thread is whether or not we need a separate forum for it.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 17, 2006)

I wonder if it was a seperate forum... would it be easier to find?  then have to do a search? 
   I am not a very good searcher LOL  

 But... I do wonder how much extra work this would require for the peeps in charge.


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> We already do a lot of product evaluations based on requests for information from members who are thinking of buying certain products.  Check out the knife, cookware and other topics.
> 
> We've also had evaluations of potato chips, hot sauces, etc.
> 
> I am all for product evaluations on this site.  The only issue in this thread is whether or not we need a separate forum for it.


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2006)

Debbie said:
			
		

> I wonder if it was a seperate forum... would it be easier to find? then have to do a search?
> I am not a very good searcher LOL
> 
> But... I do wonder how much extra work this would require for the peeps in charge.


 
Debbie:

When I come to DC, I always use the NEW POSTS function.  It lists all the new posts since my last visit.  After reading and refreshing the new posts, I then go to "MARK ALL FORUMS READ".  Then future use of the NEW POSTS function will exclude all the old posts.

I find this much easier than clicking through all the forums looking for stuff I haven't read yet.


----------



## licia (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, if I wanted to say how good "Mission" tortilla strips are and bemoan the fact that we can't get them here, where would I put that information?


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2006)

I would say Today's Menu & Food Talk would be a good home for that one.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I would say Today's Menu & Food Talk would be a good home for that one.


 
I would have suggested the "Breads..." or the "Appetizers.." categories for tortilla strips...


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep those would be perfect as well.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

lol, hmmm, indecision. 

maybe we need a seperate category called "product evaluation", and have subcategories for appliances, tools, gadgets, food stuffs, etc.?  

i'm having a deja vu...


----------



## mish (Mar 20, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> I was thinking, I know- always dangerous, that maybe it would be fun to have a forum for us to critique, evaluate, recommend for or against consumer food products.
> 
> I was staring at the shelves of BBQ sauce, and was thinking- I wonder if that stuff is any good?
> It would be cool to have a place where I could say- this product is great, or alternatively, suggest that that one does not live up to its advertising...
> ...


 
Welcome to DC  

Suggestion - you might start a thread in the already established catagories here - or start a poll, ask for feedback re what is the best etc.  There are members here that discuss a food product & critique in the off-topic chat. I'm sure site helpers will see it is placed in the appropriate topic.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Alix (Mar 20, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> If you don't think your crowd can handle feedback on products, fine, you guys know them better than I do at this point. No problem.


 
Hopz, I hope you don't think we are slamming your idea because we think it is contentious. Nor do we want you to feel slighted. The issue is that we don't want the site to become difficult to use, and too many categories and subfora are a sure way to send it that direction. Please DO post your critiques of products, I think that is a wonderful idea and will generate lots of interest.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 20, 2006)

In case you hadn't noticed yet, Hopz, we have plenty of opinions to go around here.  Post away and stand back in amazement at how many people have passionate ideas for and against.


----------

